# 110 volt motor on old SB.



## Richiehd (Feb 15, 2017)

So I just became a proud owner of a SB heavy 10   . I got it him, and started working on it. Its from 1940 so its pretty grimy but in basicaly good shape. The motor runs but needs a little help on start up. No belt on it and the capacitor is wired dirctly to the inside. Now what? New motor? Graingerd or?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 15, 2017)

Congrats on the new bundle of joy!

you can make the motor case and remove the 4 bolts holding the motor together.
the capacitor is generally opposite of the pulley side of the motor
i have a Delco motor in my 1939 SB11
you might be able to replace the cap and run for another 100,000 miles!


----------



## Richiehd (Feb 27, 2017)

The capacitor was fastened on the outside. I replaced it with a new one and had to cut and splice the wires. I also replaced the resistor by soldering onto the wires. I replaced the motor underneath and it now works perfect.


----------



## Fixnair (Feb 27, 2017)

Good job! I wonder how many motors have been replaced for want of an inexbensive start capacitor.


----------



## joebiplane (Feb 28, 2017)

You certainly have a striking  " BEFORE" photo.   Cant wait to see the " AFTER"  Pic
Enjoy the journey  and best of luck'


----------



## Richiehd (Feb 28, 2017)

joebiplane said:


> You certainly have a striking  " BEFORE" photo.   Cant wait to see the " AFTER"  Pic
> Enjoy the journey  and best of luck'


How about an"In progress picture" ?  Im waiting on some brass pieces from Jeff Wagner as you all recommended so highly.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow that's a big improvement! Looks like you've been busy...
Mark S.


----------

